# Phone Jack Wiring trouble



## kfitz (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a little problem with the phone jack in my kitchen - the jack was broken, so I tried to replace it.  When I took the jack off, I found two connectors in the wall.  They look like this 

http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5240026402/ 


Now, I have two problems.  1) one of the gray connectors is broken, and I can't seem to find a replacement.  2) The green wire is missing.  the hardware store I went to sold me new phone wire, but it was much thicker than the wire coming out of my wall (that's how I broke the gray connector).  I thought I could just run wire from above the gray connectors to my new jack, but that won't work since the wires are looped in the gray connectors, and there is nowhere that I can see to tie in to those wires.  

Any ideas as to how I can install a new phone jack?  Needless to say, I don't have any experience with phone wire and I'm not sure how to fix this.

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2011)

Photo  will not open  
did you solve this yet


----------



## whodatnuge (Jan 26, 2011)

the gray connector is just  a clamp on connector.  you can cut it out.  whatever two colors you hook up at the jack, you need to hook the same two colors up outside at the box.  It dosen't matter what two colors.  Most common is red/green or white w/blue stripe/blue, but any two colors will work.


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 4, 2011)

Broken image. Can't open the file. How did you go with it?


----------

